

IBM backs out of NCSA Blue Waters petaflop supercomputer project  - ben1040
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/08/ibm_kills_blue_waters_super/

======
alecbenzer
heading there as a cs froshie in a week - this made me sad

